# Worst Sci-Fi movie of all time



## imported_Deadeye

Okay, what is the absolute worst horror movie you've ever seen? One that is so bad, it's not even good. One that is so bad, you couldn't even finish watching! My pick would have to be Battlefield Earth. I hate that movie so much. I couldn't even finish watching it. Not like it matters though, I could care less what happens.


----------



## timdgreat

i would have to say the first Dune movie, it was horrible tottaly threw me off, i havent seen close to half of it, it was so bad


----------



## ray gower

Moving this to Sci/Fi films

There is a similar thread for the funny bad movies here http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10381


----------



## Tabitha

Thanks Ray 


Worst SF movie of all time?  That is a hard one, because we will have to go by what we have seen, and if anyone has ever watched Mystery Science Theatre 3K, you will know that there are an awful lot of bad movies out there that most people will thankfully never see!

Lets see.  My least favourite movie that a lot of people seem to love is probably *Dark Star*.  

What about *Masters of the Universe*?  The live action He man movie?  Truly terrible :dead:


----------



## ray gower

The one popularly quoted as the worst movie ever was Plan 9 from Outer Space
Never seen it personally.

I walked out on 2001 when it appeared in the cinema, and there are few I've done that too, usually been laughing too hard to leave


----------



## Dave

'Plan 9 from Outer Space' is so bad, it's funny, and so is good, in a perverse sort of way.

For a really bad movie, I would go for one of the many 'Alien' rip-offs that appeared in the early '80's. One in particular 'Inseminoid' is truely dreadful. Judy Geeson must screem constantly for about 40 minutes of the film. (If there was an Oscar she has my vote for Best Screamer, with Bonny Langford in 'Dr. Who' a close second place.) I actually saw this at the cinema (I was much less discerning in those days!)

edit: It is also known as 'Horror Planet'.

Another really bad film would be 'Morons From Outer Space'. I wasted an hour and a half of my life on that one.


----------



## EmilyH

There was one I watched in college with our sci-fi movie group.  We used to watch classic movies and MST them...if we could get the MST3K versions, even better.  Anyway, Manos, Hands of Fate is the most awful sci-fi movie I can think of.  To this day, I'm not even sure what the plot was supposed to be.  And I've seen it more than once.  We used to "torture" newbies with it.  There are other really bad ones, but that one comes to mind.  

Another classic bad one (but not worse than Manos, IMHO) is Santa Claus vs. the Martians.  I think there's also an MST3K version out there.

I personally liked Dune...well, most of it.  It's worth it just to see the early Patrick Stewart footage.


----------



## triffid

All I'm gonna say is....

*BLACK KNIGHT* starring Martin Lawrence.


----------



## Tabitha

I liked Dune too - it really shouldn't be anywhere near the top of a worst-of poll.  

As for Black Knight, well, I saw all the adverts - only in print mind you, never a trailer - and it looked as bad as you say.  I doubt I will ever waste 2hours of my time on it.


I would really like to pick up some of those MST3K eps - they used to play them all the time on the UK Scifi channel, but I haven't seen hide nor hair of them in ages.  You know, I might have to email Scifi about that.


I used to own Plan 9 from Outer Space - I quite liked it, it was sooo bad 
The scenes from Ed Wood concerning the movie just make it een funnier too!


----------



## timdgreat

well since every one seems to be against me on this one, ill not say the original dune, instead ill change my vote to Star Trek #? search for Spook(spelling?) i thought this was the worst of the star trek movies


----------



## EmilyH

I actually liked that one.  IMO, #5 was the worst one.  That was the one with the crazy Vulcan who thought he could find Paradise, IIRC. I can't recall the title at the moment.  The Undiscovered Country is still my favorite, though I also really enjoyed The Voyage Home and Generations.


----------



## sidewinder

would have to say Star Trek 3 and 5, and This Island Earth except the version that MST3K took the P### out of as that was class


----------



## EmilyH

Leonard Nimoy's Vulcan character was Mr. Spock -- actually, he was half-human, which made for a few interesting eps.


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by sidewinder _
> *would have to say Star Trek 3 and 5, and This Island Earth except the version that MST3K took the P### out of as that was class *



The MST3K version of "This Island Earth" - that one I've seen, and it is BAD - well, the MST parts are great - but the movie? horrid --


"House on Haunted Hill" (the remake) is BAD! very very bad - once you get past the first 15 minutes (yeah, the part w/ James Marsters as the news camera man and Lisa Loeb as the reporter) stop the tape, dvd, change the channel, whatever - it just goes straight down from there --- very very bad --


----------



## tabuno

*Lynch's Dune One Of My Favorites*

Take "Dune" out of this thread.  It was magnificant.  I followed it completely and I like David Lynch because he makes you think (just think "Twin Peaks").  Dune really had an epic storyline and the contrast between water and sand was huge.  The design and set was out of this world and the characters were memorable and strange.  All of this was tied by a Lawrence of Arabian space adventure.


----------



## Tabitha

I think Dune being a worst movie was a minority opinion, Tabuno.  For my money, I agree with you.  But do you have a worst SF film?


----------



## timdgreat

sorry that was just my opinion and the only reason i  had it was because the Scifi channels version was so much better and it seemed truer to the books, and i love the books:rolly2:


----------



## tabuno

*Worst Movie? - It's Probably Forgotten*

You ask really tough questions.  Truly if I saw the worst sci fi/fantasy movie, I'd probably have pushed it back into the depths of my mind so that it would never get out.  But I did see a wretched movie last year on Satellite that was boring with practically nothing happening except long shots of walking around and poorly acted that it rates way up there:

Brotherhood III: Young Demons, The (2002) (V)


----------



## Stryker

*Worst Sci fi*

It was classed as fantasy/sci fi but it was so bad it deserves mention anywhere.

Zardoz with (believe it or not) Sean Connery !!.

It was made in 1974 it was awful ,I bet SC does not want to even be reminded about that one. I fell asleep the first time watching it. Second time I had nothing to do that day.


A really bad corn pone sci fi movie  was Ice Pirates, remember that one ?.



These were simply awful movies IMO.


Even the actors I am sure are ashamed of these.     :dead: 


Me too,  I liked Dune also



Stryker


----------



## little smaug

I haven't seen any of the other films mentioned in this thread, so I can't really comment on them. 

But for me, the worst film ever would have to be "The Blair Witch Project" (does that count as Sci-fi?). It was not only not scary, it wasn't even vaguely interesting. They could have repeated the same 10 seconds of footage for the whole film, and I honestly don't think I'd have noticed the difference.


----------



## ray gower

I think Ice Pirates rather disqualifies itself- It is meant to be bad and devoid of any intelligent cultural standpoint what so ever, like Mars Attacks. 
It is an Erol Flynn space swashbuckler, minus Mr Flynn, but not the sailing ships.
Besides, have you ever watched Flash Gordon, or Biggles?

Isn't Zardoz the one with Connery running up and down Pendine Sands in a fur loin cloth?
I agree it is a very long and dull film, but has a strong story behind it, so it has still got someway to go before it meets the level of the truely awful, like Meteor (with Roger Moore) which spent a lot of its effort and budget on filming a revolving potato on a black background.

My favourites are the ones that have an awful story and acting, yet still manage to take themselves po-faced seriously. Try Earth Vs the Flying Saucers or Night of the Lepus.


----------



## Dave

I still stand by 'Inseminoid' and 'Morons from Outer Space', but I'll allow 'Night of the Lepus' and 'Earth vs the Flying Saucers' a close second place. 

I also fell asleep watching 'Zardoz' but I'm not sure if it is because it is always shown late on TV or because it is soporific. 'A Man and his Dog' had the same effect on me.

I like 'Dune' too! I insist that you also take 'Santa Claus vs the Martians' off this list too. That is a class film that my brother and sister and I loved!

I think 'Ice Pirates' and 'Mars Attacks' poke fun at themselves, and as Ray says disqualify themselves from being truely bad. 

Most things that have "III" or "IV" in the title are going to be trash. If it has "3D" in the title and you have to wear special glasses then you have a serious problem.

Here are a few more examples from a similar poll on _Hailing Frequencies #271 @ www.scifi.about.com_:

'The Incredible Two-Headed Transplant', 'Attack of the Mushroom People', 'Plan Nine from Outer Space', 'Howard the Duck', 'Teenagers from Outer Space', 'Bride of the Monster', & 'Attack of the 50-Foot Woman'. 

We really ought to have made this a poll too!


----------



## FeedMeTV

I just saw 'Silent Running'. Dear God that's a boring film. It's about some crazy man on a space station forest thing. He kills all his crew mates and teaches some drones to play cards. And then blows himself up. He could have done that in the first few minutes of the film and saved me the pain of sitting through it.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Silent Running*

I agree that it is a very, very, very slow film... but it had an environmental maxim long before it was cool to do so, and the droids/drones are meant to be cute! You didn't think Heuy, Leuy and Duey were cute!

Surely, it is a film worth watching once, at least! Some of these others just aren't worth watching at all!

It also suffers from the 'shown on TV late at night' syndrome. I think TV schedulers believe anyone who like scifi is an insomniac!


----------



## ray gower

Wasn't Attack of the Incredible 50ft Woman a film version of the Twilight Zone episode of the same name?

It wasn't a bad film, remembering it used the popular fascination of the time (radiation) as a rational. Perhaps it should have been called the 'Incredible Expanding Bikini' though- It was well before the days of incredibly stretchy spandex


----------



## darkghost

*worst film you have ever seen*

i have just seen the film 666 the demon child and it is rubbish excuse for a horror film. yet for some reason here in glasgow it is really popular. anyone with bad films


----------



## ray gower

Think it is hard to beat many of the old B shlock SciFi/Horrors of the fifties: Earth vs the Flying Saucers, Night of the Lepus, Killer Tomatoes etc were all so bad they were inspired. But we have a thread on those here http://64.46.119.37/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16712

If we are talking genuine horror films from the last 20 years or so, then I have a good list of bad films:-
Ghost Ship was at best perdictable
Dracula 2000- raised some interesting questions, but lacked sense or story.
But both stack well against the slasher and sex films, including all the Friday the 13th and Halloween franchise (aside from the first films). 
Freddy Vs. Jason is just plain stupid. 
But then there is always Resident Evil?

_Moving this to films_


----------



## immortalem

Darkness, Boogeyman, and Jeepers Creepers are really bad movies IMO.


----------



## meaghan_maxwell

PLAN 9 FROM OUTER SPACE!

Nah; I kid; that movie is pure awesome.


But I think metropolis is one of my least favorite movies. There was also that one with robin Williams as a robot thats a few years old. >_> Really disliked it.


----------



## darkghost

the name of that excuse for a film is bicentenial man and another bad film zombie flesh eaters 2 i traded it for a voyager video after watching half of it:alienooh:


----------



## FeedMeTV

Anyone seen Creep? It was disturbing and scary but still really, really, absolute rubbish.


----------



## darkghost

the sickest bad movie i have seen so far is cannibal holocaust. not as sick as i thought but still way too sick. who is the real savage us or them?


----------



## defiant187

xxx state of the union


----------



## Highlander II

not counting the really bad stuff that runs behind the MST3K commentary...

Cube 2 is complete and utter cr*p

I've seen few 'horror' movies with less horror to them

granted - I only rented it to make screencaps for a friend


----------



## Harpo

I found this Top Ten list of the worst Sci-Fi films, which includes clips from them all:
Top 10 Worst Science Fiction Movies - The List Universe


----------



## Foxbat

_The Creeping Terror _- A carpet from outer space (at least it looks like a carpet) that eats people. Terrible acting, terrible photography, terrible narration, poor production quality, little storyline......and yet strangely compelling


----------



## manephelien

I guess I've missed a lot of the worst ones, such as Battlefield Earth. However, the one truly atrocious sci-fi movie I remember seeing is _Event Horizon_. What a pile of utter tripe!


----------



## grahamsp

Doesn't get much worse than Starship Troopers 2! Whereas Starship Troopers 1 is one of my favourite films. 

Graham


----------



## gully_foyle

I liked Event Horizon. My three most notable unwatchables in recent history would be Battlefield Earth (didn't last 10 minutes), Starship Troopers 2 (didn't last 20 minutes) and the Alan Smithee version of Dune, even though I loved Dune.


----------



## Bikewer

One of my favorite clunkers didn't make that list, but it's been on several "bad" lists:
Zontar, the Thing From Venus:

Zontar the Thing from Venus (1966) (TV)

Used to show up on those "Saturday morning monster film" things.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

With no hesitation: ZARDOZ!


Dune too, but well, well behind.


----------



## Quokka

Some of the really bad movies can atleast point to a complete lack of resources. Manos was filmed on about $20,000 using local actors and a camera that could only take 30 second shots, the end result: gibberish.

But movies like Battlefield Earth and Waterworld are the real bombs for me. They had all the resources they needed but there just didn't seem to be anyone able to say hold on this isn't working.

Highlander 2? If your tag line is _There can be only one. _Think really, really hard about whether it needs a sequel.... and then go back and think again.

And speaking of sequels Chonicles of Riddick probably doesn't deserve the title of worst ever but it's case of a decent first movie followed by a dreadful sequel (IMO). Ok so sequels probably shouldn't count or this thread is going to get huge... Matrix anyone?

I agree that the He-man movie was shocking. Apparently _Cyborg_ is actually the He-Man 2 script rewritten after the original movie killed any interest in a sequel.

I watched a direct to video movie recently, I think it was_ Night Skies _but maybe I'm wrong with that (2 couples travelling in a campervan, seeing lights and aliens?) that was horrible and I sat through way to much of it.


----------



## Foxbat

> But movies like Battlefield Earth and Waterworld are the real bombs for me. They had all the resources they needed but there just didn't seem to be anyone able to say hold on this isn't working.


 
In the case of Battlefield Earth - the fact that it was from a story by L. Ron. Hubbard and championed by a Scientologist (Travolta) probably had more to do with the lack of brakes on this big budget disaster than anything else.

On the other hand, I've seen a lot of fine movies done on a shoestring. No amount of money is any kind of substitute for sheer incompetence


----------



## Soggyfox

i remember one video i picked up for a couple of pounds called *Stormtroopers*, about engineered troopers and it was truly aweful, filmed entirely on a hollywood back plot straight after the A-team, the dialogue was cringingly bad and i managed 40 minutes before turning it off.

i then lent it to my best mate and told him he had to watch it all the way through cos the twist at the end was amazing, and he watched it all then phoned me and swore down the phone while i laughed at him.


----------



## ScottSF

of course there's lots of goofy old Sci-fi that the MST3-K people covered. The ones I think are the worst are the ones where I was really expecting more. The first that comes to mind is Star Trek: Nemesis, the other data that spoke like a goofy little kid. . . and Picard wasn't bald when he was younger! The tv episode where Q went to visit young picard found him with a full head of hair. . . Plus it was just bad.  I mean I would expect a bad movie from the Kirk crew but not the real Star Trek crew.

The other bid disappointment was Species. I didn't think Forest Whitiker and Ben Kingsly would steer me wrong. . . oi oi oi


----------



## paranoid marvin

The Abyss - more like The Abysmal....


----------



## Tillane

Either of the Matrix sequels.  Utter rubbish - and predictable rubbish, which is worse.

Apart from that, possibly _Alien: Resurrection_.  I want to like it, I really do.  It's directed by Jeunet, it's got Sigourney and Ron Perlman and Gary Dourdan from CSI in it.  But it's got Winona Ryder and a rubbish new alien.  And for this I hate it.


----------



## manephelien

paranoid marvin said:


> The Abyss - more like The Abysmal....



I agree on the theater version, the ending was incredibly disappointing. However, the director's cut, whose ending actually made sense, is my number one movie in any genre ever.


----------



## Foxbat

manephelien said:


> I agree on the theater version, the ending was incredibly disappointing. However, the director's cut, whose ending actually made sense, is my number one movie in any genre ever.


 
I think The Abyss is a good example of the fact that most movies are made (or broken) not through the lens of a camera, but in the editing suite. The original theatre release was indeed a dreadful conclusion (I believe cut this way to allow a running time to suit the suits - pun intended)

But what a difference a pair of virtual scissors can make


----------



## steve12553

I notice a lot of the films mentioned are movies that I would consider not for everyone. They require more of the viewer than just mindless watching. *2001* was that way and so was *This Island Earth* as was* Dune. Dune *required that you read the book first to understand it. There was just too much story for 2 hours and 20 minutes. But if you had read the book you saw a lot of love for the story. Sequels generally don't need to be made if there's not a real story to tell. If Hollywood had made *Dune* based on a single book there would have been a sequel called *Dune II-Revenge of the Worms.* One of the movies that was mentioned that really fit into a worst category was *Night of the Lepus. *It was made in the "radiation grows giant critters era" and they picked the worst animal ever for a monster. The scene of the herd of charging giant Bunny Rabbits is truely pathetic. Spiders and insects are scary when blown up and huge but rabbits eat grass and they still appear cuddley even if six feet long.


----------



## Dave

steve12553 said:


> ...rabbits eat grass and they still appear cuddley even if six feet long.


Not if you've seen 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail'.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Run Away! Run Away!


----------



## steve12553

The rabbits in Holy Grail were much scarier.  I was a sucker for giant mutants when I was a kid. I still couldn't buy this one.


----------



## Harpo

I saw Night Of The Lepus on TV about eighteeen years ago.  For those who missed this masterpiece, here is a short clip:
YouTube - giant rabbit attack


----------



## qwik

paranoid marvin said:


> The Abyss - more like The Abysmal....



i agree, this movie was horrible!


----------



## steve12553

Harpo said:


> I saw Night Of The Lepus on TV about eighteeen years ago. For those who missed this masterpiece, here is a short clip:
> YouTube - giant rabbit attack


 
Ain't "YouTube" wonnerfull?


----------



## iansales

Missile to the Moon
Starcrash
Invasion Earth - the Aliens are Here


----------



## clovis-man

I would have to give a serious vote to "Robot Monster" as one of the worst of all time. No plot. No sets (really). No acting to speak of. Space ships with sparkler exhaust trails held on stiff wires by hands which could actually be seen. The monster was a gorilla suit with a fishbowl on its head. Pretty funny to start with, but then after the first ten minutes.................


----------



## Pyan

Got to put two words in for _*Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation - *_and they are *"**utter bilge...."*


----------



## Gav

Controversially I'd be tempted to go for Star Wars... Mainly because it spawned the prequels and a large amount of utter crap that I've had to endure at the movies (or on the telly) since.

But I love the original so much that I would find it a hard position to stick to.

Other than that I struggle with bad SF.  Most so-called SF movies are not what I would term SF anyway; I enjoy some SF movies because they are bad...

In terms of disappointment: AI, Sunshine, Aliens V Predator, Alien Resurrection spring immediately to mind.


----------



## Pyan

What disappointed you about *Sunshine*, Gav?


----------



## Gav

pyan said:


> What disappointed you about *Sunshine*, Gav?



That fact that it's rubbish?

Is there a spoiler tag?  I'd say more but someone may want to see the movie.

Let's just say that while the movie is a space adventure it's brilliant.  When it's anything else it's completely stupid.


----------



## Pyan

LOL!
Yes, I liked the story until about half way - but found the premise after that a tad unbelievable, to put it mildly.
Good SFX, though.


----------



## Gav

pyan said:


> LOL!
> Yes, I liked the story until about half way - but found the premise after that a tad unbelievable, to put it mildly.
> Good SFX, though.


I wrote a review back when it came out:  "What a brilliantly wasted movie.  Watch it till it becomes rubbish - then leave."


----------



## Pyan

Yep, sums it up nicely....


----------



## iansales

Most of the big Hollywood sf movies may be rubbish, but they are streets ahead of  straight-to-video B-movies. Perhaps everyone should be forced to watch the likes of *Galaxina* or *Starcrash* in order to give them a better appreciation of the output of the big Hollywood studios. Certainly none of the films given theatrical release which have been mentioned so far can compare for sheer dreadfulness with spaghetti sci-fi films from the 1980s, or alien invasion movies from the 1950s...


----------



## j d worthington

iansales said:


> Perhaps everyone should be forced to watch the likes of *Galaxina* or *Starcrash*....


 
Errr... doesn't that come under the heading of "cruel and unusual punishment"?


----------



## iansales

I sat through them, so I don't see why everyone else shouldn't. Admittedly, it took me three goes to watch *Galaxina*...


----------



## j d worthington

iansales said:


> I sat through them, so I don't see why everyone else shouldn't. Admittedly, it took me three goes to watch *Galaxina*...


 
Ian... I say this as a friend... _*SEEK HELP!!!!*_


----------



## iansales

Not until I've watched all 100 films in the two 50-movie classic sf DVD mega-sets I've ordered...


----------



## j d worthington

iansales said:


> Not until I've watched all 100 films in the two 50-movie classic sf DVD mega-sets I've ordered...


 
Oh... dear......


----------



## iansales

Of course, I shall intersperse my viewing with some Ingmar Bergman, Tarkovsky, Kieslowski, Hitchcock, Wenders and Herzog, just to keep me sane


----------



## jackokent

Does anyone remember a film called Freejack.  Truely abissmal viewing.  I seemed to recall it had Mick Jagger in it.  I don't think it was a particularly good acting career launch for him.


----------



## Talysia

Yes, I remember Freejack.  I agree with your opinion, too - I didn't think very much of it at all.


----------



## jackokent

Talysia said:


> Yes, I remember Freejack. I agree with your opinion, too - I didn't think very much of it at all.


 
Thanks Talysia.  I am glad I didn't make it up.  I think it had some other really big names in it too.  Bet Jagger's glad he stuck to music though... I know I am.


----------



## iansales

jackokent said:


> Does anyone remember a film called Freejack.  Truely abissmal viewing.  I seemed to recall it had Mick Jagger in it.  I don't think it was a particularly good acting career launch for him.



Er, Jagger's first film role was in the critically acclaimed *Performance* in 1970. He didn't appear in *Freejack* until 22 years later.


----------



## jackokent

iansales said:


> Er, Jagger's first film role was in the critically acclaimed *Performance* in 1970. He didn't appear in *Freejack* until 22 years later.


 
Thanks Iansales. He must have slipped with Freejack then cause his "acting" in that was god aweful.


----------



## clovis-man

jackokent said:


> Does anyone remember a film called Freejack. Truely abissmal viewing. I seemed to recall it had Mick Jagger in it. I don't think it was a particularly good acting career launch for him.


 
And Emilio Estevez. The Breakfast Club looks like Shakespeare by comparison. Better to leave it off both their filmdom resumes.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Talysia

That's who the other actor was! I couldn't remember his name (although the film stuck in my mind for some reason). Thanks, Jim.


----------



## jackokent

I can't believe this, I've just looked it up and it had Anthony Hopkins and Rene Russo in it too.  They must all cringe like mad when anyone mentions it.


----------



## Talysia

It did?  Wow, I'm surprised at that.  Looks like I didn't remember as much of it as I thought.


----------



## Brigitte

Event Horizon is definitely the worst I've ever seen.  Battlefield Earth is no doubt the second, a shame too, as it was a pretty good book.  I also look down on Serenity, although all my guy-friends loved that movie, so it might just be me.


----------



## Dave

Brigitte said:


> Event Horizon...  Battlefield Earth... Serenity


None of those were really bad (well I might allow Battlefield Earth!)





jackokent said:


> Freejack


Even Freejack wasn't truly awful on the scale of things such as _Dr Cyclops_ which was on TV on Sunday afternoon. Four Jungle explorers are miniaturized by a mad scientist but escape to fight crocodiles, while he, not satisfied with reducing them, tries to set fire to them. I only caught about 15 minutes of it.


----------



## Spade

Oblivion. I don't even want to talk about it.


----------



## j d worthington

Dave said:


> Even Freejack wasn't truly awful on the scale of things such as _Dr Cyclops_ which was on TV on Sunday afternoon. Four Jungle explorers are miniaturized by a mad scientist but escape to fight crocodiles, while he, not satisfied with reducing them, tries to set fire to them. I only caught about 15 minutes of it.


 
Hmmm... you might want to check out a good copy of *Dr. Cyclops* sometime, Dave. Flawed, yes, but actually quite an entertaining little film that ranges from some pretty suspenseful (and rather nasty) moments to very tongue-in-cheek humor....

As for *Event Horizon*... intriguing concept, rather good first 2/3... and then it all went to crap, as far as I'm concerned, and turned into a space-going slasher pic....


----------



## iansales

I sat and watched *Dr Cyclops* all the way through, and I can't say I was impressed. The special effects were perhaps slightly better than I'd have expected for the time, but the acting was poor, the Mexican character was a caricature (as was the woman), and the eponymous doctor talked like a villain from a bad Victorian melodrama. 

There are better "bad" sf films... such as *Galaxy of Terror*, which is pretty good, despite being a blatant rip-off of *Alien* and having a few too many rubber tentacles. Or *Bad Channels*, which is so bad it's actually very entertaining...


----------



## clovis-man

Brigitte said:


> Event Horizon is definitely the worst I've ever seen.


 
I actually went to see this one at the theater because the title was intriguing and I thought that Sam Neil and Lawrence Fishburne couldn't make too bad a stinker. Boy, was I wrong.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Gav

Event Horizon is an entertaining yet very flawed movie.  

I wouldn't say that it's actually a SF movie though.  It was conceived as a Haunted House in space.  So although it features Spaceships and "warp drive" that's it's only real nod to SF.  A bit like Alien being a  monster-in-the-closet movie...

It also features one of the most disturbing (to me - ymmv) scenes I've ever seen.

In my opinion it's one of the those deeply average films with tons of potential.  I can only imagine what it would have been like if the likes of Ridley Scott (another nod to Alien there...) had done.

I see some people have mentioned Freejack.

That film is rubbish - but I enjoyed it anyway.  I liked the premise and it's not badly executed.  The problem was Jagger...  Oh; and it's one of those films that I watched thinking "I really should hate this movie but I'm ashamed to admit I don't."

Oh well.


----------



## GOLLUM

UM..Battlefield Earth was dismal....


----------



## vampress13

Alien 3000 (im pretty sure that was the name) really HORRIBLE acting... i couldve done better and i dont know the first thing about making a movie.


----------



## iansales

*Cosmos: War of the Planets*. It's... incoherent.


----------



## TK-421

Solaris with George Clooney. A reall bore...if the was less dialogue and action I think it would qualify as a stop-motion film in ultra slow-motion.


----------



## Ursa major

I vaguely remember seeing the original Solaris film; all I can remember is a feeling of watching paint dry. (This experince disuaded me from seeing the remake - perhaps just as well.)

It was only recently that I read the book (in English). While I wouldn't it include amongst my favourite reads, it was far superior to the film: interesting and thought provoking. (And I almost forgot: it was short!)


----------



## Constantine Opal

I had a video called Wizards of the Lost Kingdom, that had the actor who played Hawk in Buck Rogers in it, and some sort of daft albino wookie type creature. Truly truly awful. And if I hadn't been watching it via the hilarious MST3K, I would say Manos. What the??????? *scratches head*


----------



## Harpo

(over five years of new bad sci-fi films later)

What's the worst sci-fi film since November 2007?


----------



## MPorter

Well in 2008 'Babylon A.D.' came out. I seem to remember thinking it was pretty bad at the time but it is so unmemorable that I cannot recall a thing about it.

~Mike


----------



## Ice fyre

Worst could be Zardoz, a Sean Connery film that made no sense that I can recall! Just remmber it being a bit trippy with Sean flying in a big stone head.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Ice fyre said:


> Worst could be Zardoz, a Sean Connery film that made no sense that I can recall! Just remmber it being a bit trippy with Sean flying in a big stone head.


 
A movie which goes beyond "good" or "bad" and creates its own category.


----------



## Venusian Broon

Ice fyre said:


> Worst could be Zardoz, a Sean Connery film that made no sense that I can recall! Just remmber it being a bit trippy with Sean flying in a big stone head.


 

Totally disagree, who wouldn't want to see Sean break into a high security compound, ending with the total slaughter of all the people inside (oh, wait a minute wasn't that _the Rock..._) 

In all seriousness, yes it's got a bit of hippy 70's vibe, but I rather quite enjoyed it. It does make sense if you pay attention 

And a hundred times better than some of the suckfests that have popped up in recent years (_Resident Evil: Afterlife_ I am looking at you...)


----------



## clovis-man

Ice fyre said:


> Worst could be Zardoz, a Sean Connery film that made no sense that I can recall! Just remmber it being a bit trippy with Sean flying in a big stone head.


 
*Zardoz* was from 1974. Harpo is asking for stinkers from beyond November 2007. I'd nominate *Star Wars III*, but that was released in 2005. I really can't think of any movies since then that I absolutely hate. Although I haven't been fond of any of the *Transformers* sequels.


----------



## Nightspore

Oh c'mon, Zardoz wasn't that bad. It had quite an interesting metaphysical/philosophical message IIRC. LOL


----------



## manephelien

The only sci-fi movie I truly hated that I've seen in 2007 or later is Sunshine. It was very pretty (one of the first movies I've seen in blu-ray), but I felt the plot was stupid and Cillian Murphy should have known better.


----------



## Rodders

I enjoyed Sunshine, but as you say, it may be because it looked glorious. A great soundtrack IMO.


----------



## reiver33

Babylon A.D. starts out OK but the ending is pants - they ran out of money and had to cobble together a completely incongruous car chase (on a deserted road) by way of an 'ending'.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I am number four was pretty grim YA fare. We have a teen, I have ten years of such drivel ahead for me. Pity me... 

Oh, and The Host was even worse. 

Warm bodies was good, though. Go the zombies!


----------



## Darkchild130

The last sentinel, starring Katee Sackhoff. Truly terrible. Some nonsense about a super soldier, pure drivel.


----------



## Starbeast

*War of the Planets* (2005)

The movie trailer looked ok, the DVD cover looked awesome....but the movie was plywood, cardboard and aliens that were cheap gorilla suits colored purple. PLUS, the dialogue would make a scientist's brain explode.


WAR OF THE PLANETS Lionsgate trailer - YouTube


----------



## quantumtheif

Apocalypse earth was the worst sci-fi movie, and possibly the worst movie of all time. 

AE: Apocalypse Earth


----------



## Rodders

That reminds me, I still need to pick up, try to watch and then slate Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Gordian Knot

Come to think of it, any made for TV movie produced by Sifee (SYFY) in the last 10 years!


----------



## quantumtheif

Lol anything made by syfy with shark anywhere in the title.


----------



## Triceratops

I just couldn't get behind Ultraviolet for some strange reason. Loved the female MC--uh, not the kid.

chris


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Android Apocalyspe. Currently hynoptised by its crapness. They appear to have a quarry in an empty room. Even by my world building standards that's lazy.


----------



## StormSeeker

This thread will provide me with my Saturday night entertainment. I love a seriously bad movie!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Highlander two closely followed by Highlander three. On their own they would have simply been poor, but as sequals to one of the greatest movies of all time they truly sucked.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

For me, probably Avatar. It has every single SF cliché in the book.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Stephen Palmer said:


> For me, probably Avatar. It has every single SF cliché in the book.



'Like' button, please. Watching it was like pulling my own teeth out.

pH


----------



## JoanDrake

Stephen Palmer said:


> For me, probably Avatar. It has every single SF cliché in the book.





Sort of like FX porn, they spend 700 million and can't afford a decent writer? It WAS pretty though.

My vote, however, goes to *Cloverfield*. A ripoff of Blair Witch but here it's Godzilla. I had no idea you could actually climb up into a skyscraper that's just been knocked over so it's leaning on another one and rescue somebody in it, and it was really tragic how the monster ate the one guy but still left the camera so another one of the beleaguered group could pick it up. I did like the way they actually BLEW UP one of the screamer girls, but they ruined it by putting her behind a sheet first.

There's also *Starship Troopers*, any version, even the first. I hate movies that insult a good writer's best stuff just because he's dead.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I agree, a lot of Avatar was pretty... but then, so are most poisonous fungi.


----------



## Rodders

I watched a verypoor movie a few weeks ago called Stranded with Christan Slater. Terrible.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Anyone posting on here needs to watch Zardoz before making a decision!


----------



## sooC

paranoid marvin said:


> Anyone posting on here needs to watch Zardoz before making a decision!



 a classic


----------



## neopeius

Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## logan_run

millenium.  it came out in 1989  staring cherly ladd  kristoherfson. i remmbe rsoemthing about  taking peolple befor ethey diied in planes  and take them tot he future/


----------



## Ice fyre

Think I've just seen it, The Class of Nuke Em High.... so badly put together, so badly acted, terrible terrible film!


----------



## Rodders

logan_run said:


> millenium.  it came out in 1989  staring cherly ladd  kristoherfson. i remmbe rsoemthing about  taking peolple befor ethey diied in planes  and take them tot he future/


 
I enjoyed Millennium and thought it had a great story.


----------



## james lecky

Sharknado has to be right up there... a film of such staggering awfulness that I could only shake my head in wonder.


----------



## Bick

If memory serves, "The Black Hole" was a pretty poor film.  Great cast though, so, I'll nominate:

*Battlefield Earth*.  A few quotes from reviewers at the time:
_"The director is Roger Christian, who, if early audience response is anything to go by, would do well to flee the country under an assumed name."

"Not so much watched as lived through, Battlefield Earth is bad enough to make audiences ashamed to be part of the same species as the people who made it."_


----------



## logan_run

Howors the duck!


----------



## David Evil Overlord

A Sound of Thunder. Loosely based on a Ray Bradbury short story. So loosely based, it shakes itself loose from all the good bits.

Features a scientist who KNOWS what will happen if time travel gets screwed up. Yes, she invented it, but she doesn't present anything as an untested theory.

Every ancient or alternate timeline biosphere appears to have billions of predators, and no herbivores for them to eat. Gosh, they must be hungry. Lucky they're being catapulted into our timeline. 

No matter how many characters get eaten by thorny carnivorous vines, sea serpents, some sort of cross between a mandrill and a komodo dragon, etc...the scientist KNOWS we can just rewrite history and save them all, even if they are dead. 

The tyrannosaurus has three fingers.

The scientist's solution is to go back in time and stop the original mistake made by a time-tourist. This means going back to the same tyrannosaurus hunt from the start of the movie. Despite the fact that they appear to have hunted this same tyrannosaurus about a million times, no two parties of time travelling hunters have ever met. Now they have to. But that's okay.

Despite all these plotholes so big you could lose a tyrannosaurus in them, the movie wraps up neatly at the end. With a great sense of WTF?


----------



## farntfar

I seem to remember a terrible film called Phantasm, with B-movie horror aliens with lumpy green blood and a flying ball which drilled into your head. I don't remember much more than that, and don't want to. But I do remember being very very disappointed at having spent money to see it.


----------



## Harpo

james lecky said:


> Sharknado has to be right up there... a film of such staggering awfulness that I could only shake my head in wonder.


 I just got Sharknado secondhand for 99p, after having watched and enjoyed several other films by the same company.  They're all "great"


----------



## steelyglint

There can only be one contender for the worst SF movie ever, and that has to be Tarkovsky's 'Stalker'. I couldn't imagine anything more abysmal and tedious can be found on film anywhere in 11 dimensions and infinite universes.

Watching it is an utter waste of part of your life, even if you would otherwise have used that time picking your nose or scratching your backside.

There is more action in a flashless photograph of a blackboard in a coal mine.

.


----------



## J Riff

I rate Stones tones somewhere around _Freejack,_ as music goes. )
Watched _Missle to the Moon_ recently. Very bad giant spider and giant rock Gumbys make it worth a look if you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Parson

Perhaps not "worst of all time" that would take some pretty incredible doing, but worst I've ever seen, hands down, *"The Fifth Element."* What a piece of unredeemed garbage. Aliens who are completely unbelievable and an ending someone must have dreamed up on the fifth day of a five day binge.


----------



## Reivax26

I have to admit that some of the ones mentioned here shock me quite a bit. Battlefield Earth was terrible. 

My vote is for every horror film ever made. I hate them all. I do differentiate between a Thriller and a Horror film though.

Apart from all the horror film garbage that has spewed out of Hollywood in the last 30 years, my vote would be for Percy Jackson Lightning Thief. The sad part about it is that I am a huge fan of Rick Riordan's books but the movie adaptation of his first book is the worst movie ever made from a book.


----------



## paranoid marvin

HAving watched the remake of Total Recall, that has to be up there. With a massive budget, they managed to make a far worse film that that made 20 years  previously.

The original was brilliant, inventive, funny and thrilling. The 'remake' is just disappointing and begs the question... why bother?


----------



## BAYLOR

The Creeping Terror 1964. The film had little dialog because some happened to the film sound track, They add a voice over narration. Even with dialogue, this film would still been pretty bad.


----------



## Huttman

Hmm. Ten pages and no one mentioned _Wing Commander_. Well, the theater started out about half full and by the end credits the seven moviegoers left were in utter disbelief of what we just saw. The only thing worth the experience was my friend shouting 'I've seen detergents that made a better film than that!' The seven of us had a good laugh.


----------



## Huttman

neopeius said:


> Star Trek Into Darkness.



At least STID had a plot that made sense, unlike his 2009 reboot that really made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Huttman

I have to admit I have a soft spot in my heart for this film, _Parson_. To me it has so many _very_ creative aspects to it and the music and sound effects were so awesomely different. Perhaps: "Sir, are you classified as human?." "Uh, no. I am a meat Popsicle" is my kind of humor, though.


----------



## Huttman

clovis-man said:


> I'd nominate *Star Wars III*, but that was released in 2005.



Really? Out of all the prequels?


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> Anyone posting on here needs to watch Zardoz before making a decision!



  It is a hoot to watch.


----------



## Flyerman11

Avatar 

Why Disney would want to make a theme park (addition) out of this terrible, (thinly disguised, political) film is beyond me.  (On Disney forums, I find no one really excited about it either).

Besides cool film making technology, the story didn't resonate.  

Even though it made a ton of money, it kinda went away. After all: When was the last time you saw someone wearing an Avatar T-Shirt?


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Incredible Melting Man *1977  Astronaut comes back from space  and flesh starts to melt. What's not to like about this film? Everything.


----------



## Jesse412

BAYLOR said:


> *The Incredible Melting Man *1977  Astronaut comes back from space  and flesh starts to melt. What's not to like about this film? Everything.



I actually love that film. Admittedly my tolerance for schlock  is pretty high.  I think it's one of Rick Baker's most underrated special effect makeups and the old couple make me laugh.


----------



## Clever-Fox

If I had to pick one of my least favorite sci-fi movies of all time.... _Starship Troopers_...
I know some of you might moan at me for saying it, but I really didn't like it


----------



## clovis-man

Parson said:


> Perhaps not "worst of all time" that would take some pretty incredible doing, but worst I've ever seen, hands down, *"The Fifth Element."* What a piece of unredeemed garbage. Aliens who are completely unbelievable and an ending someone must have dreamed up on the fifth day of a five day binge.


 
Should have made a comment earlier, but I will now, anyway.

I don't quite understand your dislike. It was a space opera, pure and simple, lots of action scenes and some superb film editing. Did you object to Bruce Willis, he of the action flick of the month club? Or was it Milla Jovovich, who is now firmly (and sadly) entrenched as Alice for the rest of her film career? surely it wasn't because of Ian Holm's priestly character. Some of the dialogue wasn't all that bad, either, e.g., 

_Priest__: Hurry! The wall is closing! _
_Mondoshawan__: [lumbering towards the exit] Here is your mission: pass your knowledge on to the next, as it was passed on to you. _
_Priest__: I-I will do as you command, but please hurry! You still have time! _
_Mondoshawan__: Time not important. Only life important. _
_[the Mondoshawan extends the key beyond the exit, and the Priest turns away in horror as the rest of him is crushed between the wall]_

_Priest Vito Cornelius__: [discussing the Dark Planet] Imagine for a moment that this thing is not anything that can be identified because it prefers not to be. Wherever there is life, it brings death, because it is evil, absolute evil. _
_President Lindberg__: One more reason to shoot first. _
_Priest Vito Cornelius__: Evil begets evil, Mr. President. Shooting will only make it stronger. _

_Zorg__: This case is empty. _
_[switches to conversation between Cornelius and Leeloo, who is laughing]_
_Priest Vito Cornelius__: What do you mean, empty? _
_[back to conversation between Zorg and Aknot]_
_Zorg__: Empty. The opposite of full. This case is supposed to be full! Anyone care to explain? _
_Leeloo__: [back to Leeloo, speaking in the Divine Language]_
_Priest Vito Cornelius__: The guardians... gave the stones... to someone they could trust... who-who took another route... she's supposed to contact this person... in a hotel... and she's looking for the address. Easy. _
_Leeloo__: [points to the computer screen] Dort. _
_David__: It's-it's planet Fhloston, in the Angel Constellation! _
_Priest Vito Cornelius__: We're saved. _
_[back to Zorg and Aknot]_
_Zorg__: I'm screwed._ 

Perhaps I'm too easily amused, but I loved this film.


----------



## Parson

I don't do "tongue in cheek" and "wink, wink," stuff very well. This is why I've never even bothered to watch stuff like "Red Dwarf." I think it is entirely possible to be far too urbane and chic. I was scared stiff, but I liked Aliens. I LOVED, LOVED the original Star Wars (He refuses to call it "New Hope.") but none of the rest of them had that same kind of purity and freshness to them that the first one did. 

And I stand by my original comment about unbelievable aliens and a gag-me-with-a-spoon ending. --- I thought I was back in the psychedelic 60's --- "All You Need Is Love." (and what they mean by love has more to do with hormones than self sacrifice.) I mean, wake up and grow up. The world is a tough place and it needs tough love and divine intervention.


----------



## Kzinti

imported_Deadeye said:


> Okay, what is the absolute worst horror movie you've ever seen? One that is so bad, it's not even good. One that is so bad, you couldn't even finish watching! My pick would have to be Battlefield Earth. I hate that movie so much. I couldn't even finish watching it. Not like it matters though, I could care less what happens.



After Earth was worse than Battlefield Earth.


----------



## andreasn

Stephen Spielberg's War of the worlds, I couldn't even finish it. they ruined everyting good that was in the book and changed everything bad to much worse.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Time Guardian * 1987 staring Carrie Fisher.  Its about City traveling though time trying to escape those cyborg beings that look like Borg Rejects. I don't know if  it's been on Mystery Science 3000. But it should be.


----------



## BAYLOR

Kzinti said:


> After Earth was worse than Battlefield Earth.



Hm, not sure anything can possibly be worse the Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Michael Colton

I just have to pop in here and say that I absolutely adore _The Fifth Element_. Oddly enough, the worst sci-fi that pops into my head (just immediate, not a definitive choice or anything - that is too hard to do) is that other Bruce Willis one. Where everyone is walking around as android avatars of themselves. I forget the name, but it was just awful.


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> I just have to pop in here and say that I absolutely adore _The Fifth Element_. Oddly enough, the worst sci-fi that pops into my head (just immediate, not a definitive choice or anything - that is too hard to do) is that other Bruce Willis one. Where everyone is walking around as android avatars of themselves. I forget the name, but it was just awful.




That would be *Surrogates*


----------



## Michael Colton

BAYLOR said:


> That would be *Surrogates*



Yes! That one. Blech. The other one that immediately comes to mind is that Justin Timberlake one about people running out of time to live.

And of course Battlefield Earth must always be on worst of all time lists.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Prophecy the Monster Movie   * 1978   ecological horror film staring Robert Foxworth and Talia Shire .  Godawful film.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Prophecy--_*very *_bad
The Time Guardian--poor Carrie Fisher.  

It's too easy to say Plan 9 From Outer Space, or Manos the Hands of Fate...those never had a chance, and now are so much fun to watch. For now I'd go with something like Battlefield Earth, as MC mentioned. They were trying to make a good film, and it had the Scientology side issue, and wow, it failed in such an amazingly epic way. It was an insult to the genre.


----------



## Michael Colton

Yeah, Ed Wood kind of becoming a cult figure has resurrected Plan 9 & Co.


----------



## BAYLOR

Then there was *The Beast of Yucca Flats  *1961    staring Tor Johnson  in what was is finest and final movie role.  The man should have gotten oscar consideration for his performance.


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> Yeah, Ed Wood kind of becoming a cult figure has resurrected Plan 9 & Co.



He came to a very sad end, died homeless 1978. If he had just stuck   a producer and let other do the writing and directing,  he would have been very successful. Might even still be alive now.


----------



## Michael Colton

IIRC, he had fairly significant substance abuse problems for most of his life as well.


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> IIRC, he had fairly significant substance abuse problems for most of his life as well.



I can't help feeling bad for him. He never achieved his dream


----------



## Chris Guillory

*Serenity* - Joking!  If you're on my front yard already, please extinguish your torches.  

Honestly, I think *Ultraviolet *was one of, if not the worst I've seen.


----------



## BAYLOR

Chris Guillory said:


> *Serenity* - Joking!  If you're on my front yard already, please extinguish your torches.
> 
> Honestly, I think *Ultraviolet *was one of, if not the worst I've seen.




*Ultraviolet * was excruciating to watch. The soundtrack gave me a headache.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Peking Man *1977 .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Deathsport      *Staring David Carradine  , godawful B post apocalyptic science  fiction film.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Damnation Alley * Jan Michael  Vincent and George Peppard , they essential took a great book by Roger Zelazny and completely re imagined it into a crappy feature film.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Mission Stardust *1967 with better story editing  and tighter writing could have been a decent film.


----------



## Rodders

Equilibrium. Awful, just awful.


----------



## Vince W

*Gor*. Should never have been filmed. Should never have been written in the first place.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> *Gor*. Should never have been filmed. Should never have been written in the first place.



Heard of it , never seen. Probably just as well.


----------



## Jeffbert

Foxbat said:


> _The Creeping Terror _- A carpet from outer space (at least it looks like a carpet) that eats people. Terrible acting, terrible photography, terrible narration, poor production quality, little storyline......and yet strangely compelling


 I thought the thing resembled a Chinese parade Dragon, as it seemed that its operators' feet were visible beneath it. Oh how I wanted to see it again!



BAYLOR said:


> The Creeping Terror 1964. The film had little dialog because some happened to the film sound track, They add a voice over narration. Even with dialogue, this film would still been pretty bad.


So I bought the 50 film *Alien Invasion set*, just to get that 1 film. Upon viewing it, I thought the lack of dialogue was because when actors speak, their pay must be greater than if they do not.  Anyway, as I understood the plot, the things were supposed to ingest & analyze the life forms they encounter so the humanoid aliens could better conquer the planet.


----------



## Jeffbert

I know TV series are not films, but as this was a serial, & in America these were shown in theaters, I will mention it here. This 65 segment serial was so bad, its creator, the man who created the characters and stories, anyway, repeatedly denied that any such thing even existed.  In 1958, Osamu Tezuka did in fact make a live-action serial version of Mighty Atom (Astro Boy). 

I wrote a thread about the serial in general, which has links to image-filled threads about the stories in it: http://www.astroboy-online.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6951


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> I thought the thing resembled a Chinese parade Dragon, as it seemed that its operators' feet were visible beneath it. Oh how I wanted to see it again!
> 
> 
> So I bought the 50 film *Alien Invasion set*, just to get that 1 film. Upon viewing it, I thought the lack of dialogue was because when actors speak, their pay must be greater than if they do not.  Anyway, as I understood the plot, the things were supposed to ingest & analyze the life forms they encounter so the humanoid aliens could better conquer the planet.



Im not sure but , I think this film got the Mystery Science 3000 treatment.


----------



## Jeffbert

Anyway, as a rule, I find that in general, the worst films will have the most interesting / attractive DVD / VHS cases. Those showing cool vehicles, robots, weapons, & such. They may even have quotes from various critics, & such, all taken out of context. I recall one I think it was called APEX; it was about time travel, & thankfully, I have forgotten the rest.


----------



## Chris Guillory

This gem. Even when I was 8, and everything was sort of cool, this was still bad. Years later I watched it again to try and determine if it was based on Marvel's Deathlok (no Google - had to research via video store and VHS). And, alas, *The Vindicator *did not get better over time like a fine wine.


----------



## Remedy

Has anyone mentioned Max Payne? Not sure if it is complete sci fi but that's been the only film that has made me angry for seeing it. Mark Wahlberg looks like he can't be bothered for the entire film and all the suspense and grit of the game is lost in a sea of boredom.

I couldn't watch Mark Wahlberg again until - The Other Guys - where he redeemed himself a bit.


----------



## J Riff

Manos, Hands of Fate. Just really unbelievable twitchy 'acting' by Torgo... set to oddball jazz piano, I had forgotten how weird this one was.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> *The Time Guardian * 1987 staring Carrie Fisher.  Its about City traveling though time trying to escape those cyborg beings that look like Borg Rejects. I don't know if  it's been on Mystery Science 3000. But it should be.




I'm so glad am not the only person who's watched this!  For those who haven't seen it it really is truly stinkingly awful.



			
				my film Diary said:
			
		

> *The Time Guardian (1987) *- I'm sure _The Time Guardian_ made some sort of sense to someone somewhere at some point in the production process but by the time it got to my VHS player it was an unholy incoherent mess which made no sense whatsoever for nearly all of its running time. The movie 'stars' Dean Stockwell and Carrie Fisher in minor supporting roles that each could have been shot in a day (and I suspect Stockwell's was, consisting as it did of three or four scenes of him shouting at people in an unconvincing manner and then pressing a big red button). Carrie Fisher on the other hand gets to snarl with Princess Leah like disdain at someone who wishes he had the charisma of Han Solo's jockstrap, and gets to wear a skin-tight silver top that looks like it's been sprayed on - and for a moment the film got interesting. But only for a moment. Other than that one scene it is utter and incomprehensible garbage. Everybody shouts and snarls and is incomprehensibly mean to each other for no other reason than try and generate some 'drama' out of the confusion. The plot (as far as I could make it out) concerns a time-travelling city that is being pursued by evil cyborgs. Our hero accidentally blows off one of the legs of the city so they have to stop in the Australian outback in 1988 for repairs and a final showdown with the bad guys. Our hero goes ahead back in time (I'm really not sure what tense to write this in) to get a bulldozer to build a big mound to prop up the broken leg when the city arrives. (I'm not making this up, honest!). The bad guys show up. The local cops are corrupt and stupid, the local geologist is a girl with nice legs. In the end, in a flurry of poorly-executed clichés, the hero pulls out a big shiny, hitherto unmentioned, bit of the city's time travel device, points at the bad guys and they all vanish.
> 
> This is not a bad film - this is a _very_ bad film.
> 
> The Italians made better SF films than this. The most horrible thing though is that the script was (in part) by John Baxter, a real SF writer and film critic. It was his only screenplay.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> I'm so glad am not the only person who's watched this!  For those who haven't seen it it really is truly stinkingly awful.



It's as bad a film as Battlefield Earth.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Alien Contamination* 1981  A very bad alien ripoff movie .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Dark *1979  staring William Devane and Cathy Lee Crosby .   A very boring and bad film.


----------



## Hazen Sealock

The only sci-fi movie I ever walked out on was Bats (1999, Lou Diamond Phillips). I knew it was going to be bad, but I thought it would be enjoyable bad (like, for example, Eight-Legged Freaks). It was just plain awful. Plus, Fight Club was still playing, and since I was already there...


----------



## Jeffbert

I just now remembered an absolutely terrible one: *The Flying Saucer*'s trailer showed the title object, then a woman screaming. But the film was not as expected; the woman screamed because a bear was running towards her! The saucer turned out to be a real USAF creation; among other strange things, a plane with wings in the shape of a disc. It was not the least bit thrilling.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Horror of Party Beach *1964.  Scientists and young beach partiers vs atomic mutant monsters from the sea . This  one did get the Mystery since 3000. Except for the closing credits,  This film has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Fly 2 *1989. very lacking compared to its 1986 predecessor.


----------



## galanx

Michael Colton said:


> The other one that immediately comes to mind is that Justin Timberlake one about people running out of time to live.
> .



Well, the saving grace of that is it has Amanda Seyfried wearing very short mini-skirts and six-inch stiletto heels while running for her life through 3/4s of the movie, which at least gave me some distraction from the dialogue.


----------



## galanx

Speaking of giant ants movies, "Empire of the Ants" with Joan Collins; like a very bad 50s movie made in 1977.


----------



## BAYLOR

galanx said:


> Speaking of giant ants movies, "Empire of the Ants" with Joan Collins; like a very bad 50s movie made in 1977.



That one is a real Cheese fest.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Anyone seen this?


----------



## tinkerdan

Okay: I've come to this a bit late and I'm not sure if this one was mentioned, but it is by far the worst of the worst.

The Jet Benny Show

The Jet Benny Show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cheap, Cheesy and extremely weird.

I haven't checked to see if anyone mentioned this one at all. If so then this is my seconding of that motion.


----------



## Jeremy M. Gottwig

timdgreat said:


> i would have to say the first Dune movie, it was horrible tottaly threw me off, i havent seen close to half of it, it was so bad


You know -- I loved this movie in college.  I probably watched it a dozen times.

About two months ago, I gave it another watch, and I was really not impressed.  I hardly think it's the worst scifi film of all time, but I no longer think it's good.


----------



## StuartBurchell

_Starcrash_, 1979

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzfuNSpP0RA

How many movies is this one ripping off?

Sorry, can't get link to work...


----------



## Extollager

*The Green Slime* might be the worst sf movie I have ever actually watched.  My high school mass media class had to watch a movie(s).  It was double-billed with a Western, and I had not interest in Westerns, but thought the Western was better, as I recall... this would have been around 1971.


----------



## J Riff

Gee, _Green Slime_, in the theatre, in 1968, was pretty good, compared to a hundred others that come to mind. You are fortunate and wise ExT... let us  fools handle the real rubbish. Even reading a capsule description of some of them can be damaging. )


----------



## Lex E. Darion

StuartBurchell said:


> _Starcrash_, 1979



I was going to suggest this one . . . don't suppose you watched 'Insert Name Here' last night, did you?  
Not watched the film but the 30 second clip was enough. The Hoff at his worst?


----------



## J Riff

*SF* movie - SF movies have their own criteria and etcetc. BAD movies are just bad, and they are pouring out like never before. TV is worser, as always.
'Worst SF' means sobadit'sgood-syndrome, an acquired taste. Like_ Starcrash_, which is somewhat legendary for some reason, can't quite remember what... but, that means we have to watch it again!


----------



## JunkMonkey

J Riff said:


> *SF* movie - SF movies have their own criteria and etcetc. BAD movies are just bad, and they are pouring out like never before. TV is worser, as always.
> 'Worst SF' means sobadit'sgood-syndrome, an acquired taste. Like_ Starcrash_, which is somewhat legendary for some reason, can't quite remember what... but, that means we have to watch it again!



*Starcrash *is a treasure.  And weirdly terrible as it is - I watch it once or twice a year, sometimes in company - there are far worse films out there.  _Starcrash_ does have a weird internal (very van Vogtian) dream logic of its own.  The guys who made it did end up make an entertaining film for not much money - which is more than can be said for the perpetrators of megabuck abominations like _The Adventures of Pluto Nash._


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> *Starcrash *is a treasure.  And weirdly terrible as it is - I watch it once or twice a year, sometimes in company - there are far worse films out there.  _Starcrash_ does have a weird internal (very van Vogtian) dream logic of its own.  The guys who made it did end up make an entertaining film for not much money - which is more than can be said for the perpetrators of megabuck abominations like _The Adventures of Pluto Nash._




In a 100 years  when standards of film excellence have become blurred and forgotten, Pluto Nash will be hailed as a scifi Classic.


----------



## J Riff

I guess I better watch it now then. )


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> In a 100 years  when standards of film excellence have become blurred and forgotten, Pluto Nash will be hailed as a scifi Classic.



J Riff, I'll save you the bother.  Here's the only decent bit of Pluto Nash:


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> In a 100 years  when standards of film excellence have become blurred and forgotten, Pluto Nash will be hailed as a scifi Classic.



~shakes head sadly~


----------



## BAYLOR

This film really really didn't do Eddie Murphy's career any good.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> ~shakes head sadly~




I wasn't being serious. This is film   on a monumental scale.  However It is possible that this film could (I'm not saying it will) become a classic in the future when we're all dead and forgotten.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> I wasn't being serious. This is a really   movie.However It is possible that this film could (I'm not saying it will) become a classic in the future when we're all dead and forgotten.



I was shaking my head 'cause I (sadly) agree... just as I'm sure that future generations will think the men of this generation were wimps (seeing how it's now cliche for all men to lose to women in any and all contests in movies and TV).


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> This film really really didn't do Eddie Murphy's career any good.



Watching it didn't do me any good either.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Watching it didn't do me any good either.




If only it had been as good as Troma film .


----------



## J Riff

Well there's a line there. Troma has great titles, and you can start watching one, but they usually fall apart fast. _Deliberate_ bad is a fine line, and _Birdemic: Shock and Terror_ is not the answer. Don't watch it without a pillow under your jaw, for when the CGI kicks in. Nevermiiiiind*


----------



## JunkMonkey

I love bad movies but Troma just leave me cold.  They're trying too hard.  It's not funny


----------



## J Riff

Same. It's getting hard to find forgotten treasures, but JM comes up with some I haven't seen. Right now I favor trashy 60s, foreign, Japanesish, whatever... lots action and bad dialogue, sound FX and - a key feature - soundtrack. Really, 60s SF has some terrific, 'progressive' theremin-based, early electric guitar-based, noise going on there. It edits down nicely. Some of it sounds like 80s weirdness, so that can help save a turkey, here, hyuhp. *


----------



## BAYLOR

J Riff said:


> Well there's a line there. Troma has great titles, and you can start watching one, but they usually fall apart fast. _Deliberate_ bad is a fine line, and _Birdemic: Shock and Terror_ is not the answer. Don't watch it without a pillow under your jaw, for when the CGI kicks in. Nevermiiiiind*



*
The Toxic Avenger *is a classic.


----------



## Frost Giant

Mel Gibson's Signs (2002). Lame movie, stupid story. I'll never understand why this film had the level of popularity it did.
Aliens to whom water is a deadly poison find a water planet to invade, a ridiculous premise to start with. They can achieve the high level of engineering required to travel light years, but they're too dumb to don protective clothing (or _any_ clothing) on a planet covered in a liquid that is toxic to them. Then you have the former priest suffering from a lapse in his faith. Gibson gets a chance to tear up at several points to gain our sympathy. Boo Hoo. 
If a person wants to see a better story about a former priest _truly_ regaining his faith to fight evil; see Harvey Keitel's priest character in From Dusk Til Dawn. He gains an epiphany from an excellent pep talk given to him by George Clooney. Then he springs into action in a much more impressive way than Mel Gibson. 
Lastly, in Signs apparently a dying premonition is required ("swing away") to suggest a profound idea: when confronted by an enemy alien one should clobber it with a bat if possible. Duh. For most people that's simple instinct, no divine inspiration necessary.


----------



## J Riff

Oh yeah, _Signs _was some kind of a sign. Couldn't believe it when it came out - but hey - Mel Gibson. He could fill seats, at that time. Try _Alienator, Biodome... or Doomsday Machine,_ which I just dealt with. There's no worst - but, there are unwatchables, movies like the aforementioned, which, even tho they have all the ingrediants, weird costumes, cheAp FX and all - still aren't any fun. And SF without fun becomes horror or romance or cowboy, or something else... and I want SF, Okay? Another bad 'un is _Interstellar._ Re-run _Inframan_ ten times b4 I sit through modern rubbish like that, or_ Louper_, or, or, or.... even the new _Godzilla_ was fehh.
- D.S. Gruntled


----------



## Khuratokh

I rather liked interstellar. It's the first time a black hole was reasonably accurate. 

For a movie that really has zero entertainment value try Ultraviolet. Watched it because I have a thing for Milla Jovovich.
Everyone is a hemophage or vampire. Not that it is used in any interesting way, they just are. Ultraviolet has to bring the maguffin to the end goal or something.  In the meantime she effortlessly slaughters a few guys with a sword. And then she kills a few more with a gun. Then she fights so called elite guards, who also die just as easily. This repeats at least 5 more times. Never do you feel that she is in any danger or that it takes effort, or feels remorse. Nope.


----------



## J Riff

I notice the Trenton Quarantino knifefight spectacle, forget the name, is rated one of the top ten action sequences. When did women brawling wit shivs become high art?


----------



## logan_run

In the 80s kriss kristoferson   was ina  sci fi flick called milenium. i mispelled the tile but it was not very good.


----------



## BAYLOR

logan_run said:


> In the 80s kriss kristoferson   was ina  sci fi flick called milenium. i mispelled the tile but it was not very good.



It does have some good moments.


----------



## Ray Pullar

"Time quake approaching, force infinity!"


----------



## Frost Giant

The short story from John Varley was a decent one. The Louise Baltimore character especially was more interesting in the original story. While the overall film was poorly done, the concept of pulling people out of the timelime just prior to their inevitable death or unsolvable disappearance was an intriguing one. Like Baylor said, _portions_ of the film were good. The casting sucked and the script suffered from over a decade in development hell, no question about that.
On a side note - the idea of a planet's population escaping a calamity by fleeing into another time period reminded me of the old Star Trek episode All Our Yesterdays. Kirk's adventure in that show was rather campy, but Spock and McCoy's part of the story in the planet's ice age was interesting.


----------



## Ray Pullar

The Millennium movie has lots of nineteen-fifties schlock sf dialogue, like a parody. Cheryl Ladd's hair deserved an Oscar.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Pixels.  *I marvel at the shear awfulness of this film . A bad film that is fun to watch  at least has some entertainment value. This film was bad and no fun at all.


----------



## BAYLOR

Ray Pullar said:


> The Millennium movie has lots of nineteen-fifties schlock sf dialogue, like a parody. Cheryl Ladd's hair deserved an Oscar.



Is Cheryl Ladd even acting anymore?


----------



## 2DaveWixon

Since stumbling on this thread, I've been struggling for a response; but I find I'm handicapped by my usual inability to put "best of" or "worst of" lists together....

That said, I've at least managed to break my reactions down to two categories, and I've decided to go with one memorable (alas) film in each category, just on the basis that I don't think they've been mentioned here, yet...

The First, let's call SF: *Outland,* the 1981 Sean Connery film about a federal marshall sent to quiet down a mining colony on one of the moons of Jupiter. (I'll start by conceding that there have been very many bad SF movies, but this is my nominee simply because it was so much more ambitious a project than most of the others -- I mean, Connery, the hero who started the James Bond franchise?)
Problem was, it was *High Noon* in outer space (the screenwriter blatantly admitted that he wanted to do a Western...).
The movie -- understandably, perhaps, given that it was set in a mining colony on an airless moon -- was largely colorless and extremely claustrophobic, confined, mostly, to sterile corridors and crowded, dingy barracks.
But the worst bit was their film's preoccupation with showing people dying from the effects of being exposed to vacuum -- which they incorrectly portrayed by showing the person's head rapidly expanding before it exploded...

My candidate for worst Fantasy film is the 1979 animated version of *Lord of the Rings*, which was the project of Ralph Bakshi. (Having initially been promised that he would get two movies into which to pour the book -- a promise not kept by the producers -- he distilled *Fellowship of the Ring* and *The Two Towers* down to two hours, and stopped there, right after the victory at Helm's Deep.
And although some critics say Bakshi provided a blueprint that Peter Jackson would later follow (not sure I buy that...), the worst part was that the animation in this version was weird and so scary that the film was not recommended for children.
I found the thing incomprehensible even though I had already read the book(s) several times.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I've seen quite a few terrible ones. I'm having trouble remembering the absolute worst one. 
Anyway, have any of you seen any of these?
25 Worst Science-Fiction Films | GamesRadar+


----------



## JunkMonkey

I would argue with some of the selection (Aslyum Movies shouldn't count) but only 6 for me:

AVH: Alien Vs Hunter (2007)
Outlaw Of Gor (1988)
King Dinosaur (1955)
Invasion From Inner Earth (1974)
Space Mutiny (1988)
Invasion Of The Neptune Men (1961)


----------



## BAYLOR

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I've seen quite a few terrible ones. I'm having trouble remembering the absolute worst one.
> Anyway, have any of you seen any of these?
> 25 Worst Science-Fiction Films | GamesRadar+




Im glad I missed most of those. 

*King Dinosaur 1955. *  Four  people travel to a distant world on a V2 rocket ? That alone is laughable.  Then they find an island with  so called dinosaurs( Lizard stand ins) , even a giant Woolly mammoth thrown in for laughs. Then they decide to destroy this Island of monsters with atomic bomb which story wise makes no sense whatsoever .


----------



## Rodders

I'm not sure what it says abou my taste, but i enjoyed both Outland and Bakshi's Lord of the Rings. I haven't seen either for a hell of a long time, mind you.

Millennium was good, i thought. Again, i have not watched it for a long time, so i only remember the broader story rather than any dialogue.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> I'm not sure what it says abou my taste, but i enjoyed both Outland and Bakshi's Lord of the Rings. I haven't seen either for a hell of a long time, mind you.
> 
> Millennium was good, i thought. Again, i have not watched it for a long time, so i only remember the broader story rather than any dialogue.



In the case of *Outland* , it is probably my least favorite Sean Connery films.  Good special effects and production values , dumb story and with  completely unlikable characters, unsympathetic one dimensional character , all of whom are losers.


----------



## clovis-man

BAYLOR said:


> In the case of *Outland* , it is probably my least favorite Sean Connery films.  Good special effects and production values , dumb story and with  completely unlikable characters, unsympathetic one dimensional character , all of whom are losers.



Worse than *Zardoz*??


----------



## BAYLOR

clovis-man said:


> Worse than *Zardoz*??



At least Zardox had entertainment value  which High Noon in space helmet lacked .


----------



## JunkMonkey

Worse than *Highlander 2*?


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Worse than *Highlander 2*?



Oh good Highlander 2  ! I forgot all about that horror!  But in that film Connery's character Ramirez is livable.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> Highlander 2  ! I forgot all about that horror!



HOW?! I've been trying for years!


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> HOW?! I've been trying for years!



As bad as that film is, it pales in comparison to the awfulness of *Highlander Endgame*.


----------



## WaylanderToo

BAYLOR said:


> Is Cheryl Ladd even acting anymore?




Whaddya mean "any more"?


----------



## BAYLOR

WaylanderToo said:


> Whaddya mean "any more"?



Hm, excellent point.


----------



## Jeffbert

Sure, many films do get the science part wrong, or poorly adapt the story, etc., but so long as they are entertaining, how bad can they be?  I guess the definition of *worst film of a certain genre*,  varies somewhat from one person to the next, but I think as long as it is not so boring as to lull us to sleep, or so offensive that we leave the theater, it must have some good points.


----------



## logan_run

Howard the duck anyone?


----------



## BAYLOR

logan_run said:


> Howard the duck anyone?



I forgot about that abomination.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> I forgot about that abomination.



I don't know... it had its moments:




vlcsnap-531341 by liam, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Pullar

Monkey boy's favourite shall likely be future Academy-award winning motion picture Ass (that's all it was, all four hours of it).  I think I suspect what Junk refers to.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

Of modern Hollywood blockbusters, I'd say Terminator Genisys should be up there. 
Jen and the Holograms was worse, but at least in their case, the source material was pretty bad as well.


----------



## WaylanderToo

JunkMonkey said:


> I don't know... it had its moments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlcsnap-531341 by liam, on Flickr




I do remember thinking rather highly of her back in the day. Seems she's actually aged very well


----------



## BAYLOR

WaylanderToo said:


> I do remember thinking rather highly of her back in the day. Seems she's actually aged very well



Still beautiful.


----------



## Phyrebrat

at the risk of spoiling the hetero-chauvinism going on here  has anyone mentioned _Horror at the Beach Party_? Actually I'm not sure that's the title. But it is just pure dreadful. I mean, it makes Ed Wood look like Spielberg 

Essentially it's a load of girls being killed on a beach by sea monsters because, well, girls are stupid and will keep going back to a beach even when people are getting killed there. Oops - look I just joined in with the misogyny 

pH


----------



## JunkMonkey

I don't know of _Horror at the Beach Party_ - you don't mean _Horror at Party Beach_ do you?





That was pretty dreadful - even with Mike and the Bots helping.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Yes yes yes! That is it! Dreadful.

And not in a good way! Thanks for the correct title.

pH


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> I don't know of _Horror at the Beach Party_ - you don't mean _Horror at Party Beach_ do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty dreadful - even with Mike and the Bots helping.



Ive seen this Turkey,  It's a pretty wretched piece of film making. It got the Mystery Science 3000 treatment.


----------



## BAYLOR

Phyrebrat said:


> Yes yes yes! That is it! Dreadful.
> 
> And not in a good way! Thanks for the correct title.
> 
> pH



It's excruciating to watch.


----------



## Phyrebrat

BAYLOR said:


> It's excruciating to watch.



 Agreed!

pH


----------



## That Guy

Terminator 2 - A miserable farce for a sequel. From the horrible acting by the Young John Connor (Eddie Whats-his-face) to the stunt scene in the psychiatric hospital when Arnold picks up a black orderly and slams him into a window grate only to plainly and painfully see the black guy turned into a white guy for the stunt and then back to a black guy again when the body hit the floor (wth?). They couldn't find 1 black stuntman to maintain the sequence? Chase scenes where the vehicles would show damage in one shot then later no damage in the same spot.  For me, those and others scenes just left me wondering why I paid to see this film so eagerly.


----------



## That Guy

timdgreat said:


> i would have to say the first Dune movie, it was horrible tottaly threw me off, i havent seen close to half of it, it was so bad


I also walked out on Dune.  That was money down the drain!


----------



## That Guy

manephelien said:


> I guess I've missed a lot of the worst ones, such as Battlefield Earth. However, the one truly atrocious sci-fi movie I remember seeing is _Event Horizon_. What a pile of utter tripe!


B.E. was a turd no doubt, I forgot about Event Horizon, it was that bad. I hung in til the end, but had I known the end I'd have left sooner.


----------



## That Guy

Do amateur movies count? Because this one with it's "Directors Cut" will make you re-think some of the ones already mentioned. Find it on You Tube, I'm too new to post links yet   JoP4TNnDHWg


----------



## Steven Sorrels

*Zardoz.* I spent the entire ~100 minutes of that movie thinking "What the... What?" Also, I never knew until this film how much I _didn't_ need to see Sean Connery in a Mad Max-esque diaper and bandolier.


----------



## HanaBi

JunkMonkey said:


> I don't know... it had its moments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlcsnap-531341 by liam, on Flickr




When I clicked the latest link for this thread earlier this morning, I was presented with this at the top of my page ^^ !!

Almost choked on my Alpen! And for a second I thought I'd clicked onto a more "adult" website


----------



## JunkMonkey

[QUOTE="That Guy, post: 2100190, member: 40083" the stunt scene in the psychiatric hospital when Arnold picks up a black orderly and slams him into a window grate only to plainly and painfully see the black guy turned into a white guy for the stunt and then back to a black guy again when the body hit the floor (wth?). They couldn't find 1 black stuntman to maintain the sequence? [/QUOTE]

or even some boot polish?


----------



## JunkMonkey

Here's That Guy's movie linked up an everyfink.  Looks ****ing terrible.


----------



## That Guy

JunkMonkey said:


> Here's That Guy's movie linked up an everyfink.  Looks ****ing terrible.


Thank you....

See what I mean. Where are the Movie Police when you need them?


----------



## Jeffbert

That Guy said:


> B.E. was a turd no doubt


I thought it was rather funny. I guess the idea of those aliens being so more intelligent than humans that they did not even recognize humans as intelligent at all. Just brute beasts!


----------



## BAYLOR

Has anyone see* The Robot vs The Aztec Mummy* ?  Im not kidding this film was made in 1958  !


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> Has anyone see* The Robot vs The Aztec Mummy* ?  Im not kidding this film was made in 1958  !


Can't be worse than _Plan 9 from Outer Space_, Ed Wood's crowning achievement.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Leaping to the defence of one of my favourite movies...

_ Battlefield Earth_ is a far worse movie.  Because it has no excuses!  For all its shortcomings _Plan 9_ is an earnest and heartfelt piece of work.  The fact that it was hampered by a minute budget and a lack of talent all round doesn't detract from the fact that Wood made the best film he could.  The people behind Battlefield Earth had millions of dollars at their disposal and had a cast and crew as good as they came and_ still _produced a monumental piece of sh*t.

There's no comparison.


----------



## HanaBi

REBerg said:


> Can't be worse than _Plan 9 from Outer Space_, Ed Wood's crowning achievement.



To be honest, "Plan 9" has reached the upper-echelons of cult status these days. Which is something you don't often associate with truly bad films.

I mean yes, it's an awful film, but I don't think its the worst I've ever seen, especially when you consider the backstory behind the production of Plan 9. There was plenty of good intent to make a decent film, just not the necessary skill-sets.

And to be honest when you look at the collective scores on Rotten Tomatoes, there's certainly a lot of sympathetic love for this film (68%), which suggests that even though it is bad, it probably isn't deserving of the worst film ever. (At least not any more)


----------



## HanaBi

JunkMonkey said:


> Leaping to the defence of one of my favourite movies...
> 
> _ Battlefield Earth_ is a far worse movie.  Because it has no excuses!  For all its shortcomings _Plan 9_ is an earnest and heartfelt piece of work.  The fact that it was hampered by a minute budget and a lack of talent all round doesn't detract from the fact that Wood made the best film he could.  The people behind Battlefield Earth had millions of dollars at their disposal and had a cast and crew as good as they came and_ still _produced a monumental piece of sh*t.
> 
> There's no comparison.



Agreed!

BE was ****ing terrible!! As was Waterworld come to that. Millions of dollars blown away on some staggeringly poor films.


Try forcing anyone to watch those two films back2back in the confines of a cinema, and they'll be chewing their legs off after about an hour!


----------



## REBerg

HanaBi said:


> To be honest, "Plan 9" has reached the upper-echelons of cult status these days. Which is something you don't often associate with truly bad films.
> 
> I mean yes, it's an awful film, but I don't think its the worst I've ever seen, especially when you consider the backstory behind the production of Plan 9. There was plenty of good intent to make a decent film, just not the necessary skill-sets.
> 
> And to be honest when you look at the collective scores on Rotten Tomatoes, there's certainly a lot of sympathetic love for this film (68%), which suggests that even though it is bad, it probably isn't deserving of the worst film ever. (At least not any more)


Oh, I wasted no time getting a copy when it became available on video. It's one of those "so bad, it's good" films, only I would say so bad, it's hilarious -- made even more so by it's serious intent.
I've watched it more than once, even getting others to watch with me. Some became converts; others have ever since regarded me with pity.


----------



## J Riff

_Plan Nine_ used to be on latenite in the 70s, and it was not a cult movie. It was just on. We couldn't believe it. People throwing _Waterworld_ or _Zardoz _out there.... lissen at JMonkey there, there's no comparison. The olde junk is the best bad, the greatest worst stuff... that ever will be made, because it was unintentional, and for a few other reasons. But, Battlefield Earth.... or Troll2... * Well, you've been warned. *)


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Oh, I wasted no time getting a copy when it became available on video. It's one of those "so bad, it's good" films, only I would say so bad, it's hilarious -- made even more so by it's serious intent.
> I've watched it more than once, even getting others to watch with me. Some became converts; others have ever since regarded me with pity.



I do think Tor Johnson should have at least gotten a  best supporting actor nomination.


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> I do think Tor Johnson should have at least gotten a  best supporting actor nomination.


Tor was overshadowed by the dazzling special effects.


----------



## WilliamDavey627

HanaBi said:


> Agreed!
> 
> BE was ****ing terrible!! As was Waterworld come to that. Millions of dollars blown away on some staggeringly poor films.
> 
> 
> Try forcing anyone to watch those two films back2back in the confines of a cinema, and they'll be chewing their legs off after about an hour!


Waterworld was one of my fav movies groiwng up hahaha. It has it's problems but I don't think it's terrible. It's hard to make even an okay Sci-Fi most are most fall into the great or the terrible categories.


----------



## WilliamDavey627

From reading the posts I might actually try and see Battlefield Earth out of interest, just to see if it is as bad as people see


----------



## HanaBi

WilliamDavey627 said:


> Waterworld was one of my fav movies groiwng up hahaha. It has it's problems but I don't think it's terrible. It's hard to make even an okay Sci-Fi most are most fall into the great or the terrible categories.



Perhaps you're right. Perhaps I was being a tad harsh on Waterworld. But I recall watching the film in the cinema way back in 1996 following all the off-screen production problems and astronomical budgets (for its time).  It had some good moments, but far too many bad ones! It could have been spectacular had there been no studio interference, better editing and a clearer vision from director Kevin Reynolds.

When I left the cinema afterwards, feeling somewhat mentally drained, I said to a friend "That's the Heaven's Gate of the SciFi genre!"


----------



## HanaBi

WilliamDavey627 said:


> From reading the posts I might actually try and see Battlefield Earth out of interest, just to see if it is as bad as people see



I wish you well on your endevour! We'll send out a search party if we haven't heard from you in a week's time


----------



## JunkMonkey

WilliamDavey627 said:


> From reading the posts I might actually try and see Battlefield Earth out of interest, just to see if it is as bad as people see



Enjoy.  Please let us know what you think.  Last time I watched it was a couple of years ago with my then 12 year old Number One Daughter who endeared herself to me for life (again) by muttering, at the 30 minute mark, "I'm rooting for the aliens".

She also greeted every single one of the tatty wipes that transitioned between scenes with a cry of "Powerpoint!" - and then popped a cherry on by crying, after one of the Powerpoint wipes opened up on our hero being hosed down by prison guards, "Powerwash!"

Great timing that kid.

Her final verdict? "Well that was piece of sh*t!"

I love her.


----------



## J Riff

No, _Waterworld _was pretty bad... but it isn't_ ghastly_. It was a big letdown in the theater. I can't remember _Battlefield Earth_ much either; must have watched it a few times, but the mind erects protective barriers against anything so punishingly inane.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Tor was overshadowed by the dazzling special effects.



Tor Johnson's last film was the 1961 film *The Beast of Yucca Flats* . In that one he delivered  the ultimate Tour de force minimalist performance of a life time and what happened? Both he and the film got shut out at oscar time.


----------



## J Riff

Tor. He makes grunting noises, so they had to pay him the full 300$ for his role as the nuclear scientist/beast. Other people in that movie were given no lines, so what?, maybe a hundred bucks?


----------



## Khuratokh

HanaBi said:


> Agreed!
> 
> BE was ****ing terrible!! As was Waterworld come to that. Millions of dollars blown away on some staggeringly poor films.
> 
> 
> Try forcing anyone to watch those two films back2back in the confines of a cinema, and they'll be chewing their legs off after about an hour!


Watching it with a couple friends, however, picking apart it's many flaws, guffawing at Travolta's OT performance and the fact he thought this would become the next Star Wars, makes it a pretty fun ride.


----------



## BAYLOR

J Riff said:


> Tor. He makes grunting noises, so they had to pay him the full 300$ for his role as the nuclear scientist/beast. Other people in that movie were given no lines, so what?, maybe a hundred bucks?



Tor Johnson had tremendous charisma , he was easily the best actor in that film.


----------



## BAYLOR

BAYLOR said:


> Tor Johnson's last film was the 1961 film *The Beast of Yucca Flats* . In that one he delivered  the ultimate Tour de force minimalist performance of a life time and what happened? Both he and the film got shut out at oscar time.



He died in 1971 with never even a sniff at oscar gold.


----------



## J Riff

Right. And no MST there to make the obvious jokes. The mighty Tor! Watch him climb a thousand feet up a mountain with his walking stick, carrying a girl.


----------



## sinister42

You know what's probably the worst sci fi film ever?

Prometheus.

It's not just that it's a bad movie.  It is a bad movie.  But it's a bad movie made by someone who should (and does) know better.  And who should have made a much, much, _much_ better movie.  And it's a terrible, terrible addition to an iconic franchise.  And it was so highly anticipated.  

...or am I describing Phantom Menace?  Hrm.

Also, Interstellar.  I had such high hopes for it and then it was just piles of hot incoherent garbage trying to be a new 2001.


----------



## BAYLOR

sinister42 said:


> You know what's probably the worst sci fi film ever?
> 
> Prometheus.
> 
> It's not just that it's a bad movie.  It is a bad movie.  But it's a bad movie made by someone who should (and does) know better.  And who should have made a much, much, _much_ better movie.  And it's a terrible, terrible addition to an iconic franchise.  And it was so highly anticipated.
> 
> ...or am I describing Phantom Menace?  Hrm.
> 
> Also, Interstellar.  I had such high hopes for it and then it was just piles of hot incoherent garbage trying to be a new 2001.



Yes Prometheus  had a cast tremendously unlikable characters who did alot dumb things which end up getting most of them killed.


----------



## JunkMonkey

J Riff said:


> Tor. He makes grunting noises, so they had to pay him the full 300$ for his role as the nuclear scientist/beast. Other people in that movie were given no lines, so what?, maybe a hundred bucks?



Aren't you thinking of the incredibly dreadful _The Beast of Yucca Flats_ - or did I miss something?


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Aren't you thinking of the incredibly dreadful _The Beast of Yucca Flats_ - or did I miss something?



It didn't win best film of the year when it came out in 1961 and it failed to resonate with critics and movie audiences alike .  I think it would have fared better had it been screened at Cannes first.


----------



## Gnrevolution

Yep, lots of BAD films mentioned here, just thought I'd post a look back at Highlander II from Den of Geek, as it's one of the most hilarious things I've ever read What went wrong with Highlander II: The Quickening?.  Enjoy.


----------



## J Riff

Yes, yes... the Beast... the 'once-noted scientist'... people do need to see BOYF, and the MST treatment just kills it. Tor got 300 bux, and the kid's voices were dubbed in from an echoey bathroom. The rabbit at the end was an accident.  There's more to know...

 I expect the upcoming_ Alien_ movie to be decent, otherwise the franchise mought as well disappear, after _Prometheus_. I think I've seen it four times?... still no idea wot it's about. What a challenge it is, saving the totally skewdged storyline of _Alien._


----------



## Khuratokh

J Riff said:


> Yes, yes... the Beast... the 'once-noted scientist'... people do need to see BOYF, and the MST treatment just kills it. Tor got 300 bux, and the kid's voices were dubbed in from an echoey bathroom. The rabbit at the end was an accident.  There's more to know...
> 
> I expect the upcoming_ Alien_ movie to be decent, otherwise the franchise mought as well disappear, after _Prometheus_. I think I've seen it four times?... still no idea wot it's about. What a challenge it is, saving the totally skewdged storyline of _Alien._


The word is that the new Alien film will ignore everything created after "Aliens" 
Which can only be a good thing, methinks.


----------



## reiver33

If it hasn't already been covered then I'd like to give *Omega Doom* a (dis)honourable mention. Although I must admit I've yet to see the end having given up on it three times so far...


----------



## Jeffbert

While made for TV, Hanna Barbera's *KISS MEETS THE PHANTOM OF THE PARK* was so bad it was good. But I only saw it once.  KISS forbade it to be mentioned in their presence.


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> While made for TV, Hanna Barbera's *KISS MEETS THE PHANTOM OF THE PARK* was so bad it was good. But I only saw it once.  KISS forbade it to be mentioned in their presence.




I forgot all about that film classic.


----------



## Jeffbert

Lest we forget that classic from 1963, *They Saved Hitler's Brain*, is available on youtube: 


Spoiler



I am fairly sure that the Futurama guys took some ideas from this film, with the living heads in jars. 



OMG, I just read wikipedia's page for this film, & apparently, the original 1963 film was titled *Madmen of Mandoras *, while a 1968 made for TV version that had an additional 20 minutes of content was named *They Saved Hitler's Brain. *_I do not know which this is, because it has the earlier date, but the later title: _*


Spoiler










*
while this one has the consistent date & title: 



Spoiler











* Spoilers used to save vertical space, as these turned out to be in-line videos.


----------



## J Riff

No worries about spoiling B n W era stuff..._ TSHB_ has been top ten rubbish for decades. The G-Gas! Recently, _Nazis at the Center of the Earth_ features a robot Adolph, kept alive, yep, all these years... my, my...*


----------



## Jeffbert

Shh! I made mention of that gem in this earlier post, but put the details inside spoiler tags:


Jeffbert said:


> Tanks for the link, JunkMonkey! I nearly forgot: *Nazis at the Center of the Earth* is apparently supposed to be serious, but--
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when the Hitler cyborg finally shows up ! Its a cross between *They Saved Hitler's Brain*, & a certain episode of *FUTURAMA*, in which Bender sells his body & Nixon's head buys it! Actually the final boss in *WOLFENSTEIN 3D* also comes to mind!


 It is just too funny to give away the best part!
I also made brief mention of it in page 3 of worst horror films


----------



## J Riff

It's a deliberate send-up, nothing like this is supposed to be serious since 'cult' B movies became a thing, in the 70s, basically. Before then Plan 9 was on latenite with no waRning! NATCOTE is worth a look. RobotAdolph. Otherwise, feh. I enjoyed _War With The Insects_ more.


----------



## BAYLOR

J Riff said:


> No worries about spoiling B n W era stuff..._ TSHB_ has been top ten rubbish for decades. The G-Gas! Recently, _Nazis at the Center of the Earth_ features a robot Adolph, kept alive, yep, all these years... my, my...*



I think I missed that one.


----------



## J Riff

_ Sunshine_ gets 75% at RottedTomaters?... and I wartched it agin last nite, kept an eye on it anyway... and it slips by somehow, but tis ridiculous rubbish, premise and all. I mean... who wants to go first pointing out stuff that woont happen in any real spaceship headed for the Sun, to deliver a bomb, in _Sunshine._ Starwars and other adventuorus flicks, etc. weel they have at least a tiny bit of sense o' humour... .Avatar, all that kind of stuff has a bit of tongue in cheek as they use WW2 guns to fight aliens in the future.... but, heading for the Sun, and... oop! I forget what I was doing, and hull breached the ship!! - because apparently the onboard computer doesn't have a warning system up to the level of, say, Windows 95.
_Tyranno's Claw_... hey, animals may not be injured in the making of this movie, but they are definitley quite annoyed and pestered.


----------

